# What does everyone think about the MUFE HD foundation?



## AliciaMarie (Jul 2, 2011)

*I want to try the MUFE HD foundation but I need to know more about it first.. What would you say the coverage is? *


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's medium coverage. I love the finish, too. I guess you can call it satin because it gives a glow without looking dewy. It looks like your skin. Give it a try because I think it's great.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 5, 2011)

agreed with Shontay, it's medium coverage on me too and very buildable. MUFE HD photographs amazing, prob the best foundation out there for that purpose. Stay away if u have oily skin though, I've heard various reviews of oilier girls who hated it.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2011)

I have oily skin and I really like MUFE HD. I switch up and back between HD and Mat Velvet. I'm going to be oily no matter what and I didn't find that the HD foundation made it any worse.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 5, 2011)

oh well, glad it worked for u  i had heard that from a few reviews so thought i put it out there


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried it....I don't think it lived up to all the hype over it but I think it was pretty good. It covered a dark patch I had on my face...no concealer necessary.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2011)

Shadowy Lady said:


> oh well, glad it worked for u  i had heard that from a few reviews so thought i put it out there


  	I mean, don't get me wrong, it didn't *help* my oiliness at all but with setting powder it works pretty well for me... Still need to blot and touch up a couple of times, though, as I have to with anything else. The difference is that Mufe HD looks really nice on my skin, I like the finish.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like the finish - it's medium coverage and when applied with a skunk brush looks really natural.


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jul 7, 2011)

I also say it's medium coverage. The thing I didn't like about it though was that it fades blotchy! So I haven't repurchased it.


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 10, 2011)

It's medium coverage. But I think the the finish is horrible. When I first brought mufe hd I was all excited because I heard so many good things about it. But the first day I tried it it looked horrible. The foundation seemed to have clung on to every tiny bump on my face and magnified it 10 x and make my dry patches even more obvious. I tried wearing the foundation with 3 types of primers thinking it would give it a better finish.  I tried wearing it without. I even tried setting it with powder, applying it with brush, sponge and fingers still looked horrible.  I think the Mat velvet or face and body is much better than the hd.  The only thing good from the hd line is the primer.


----------



## apocalypgloss (Aug 10, 2011)

I replaced all the MAC foundation in my pro kit with MUFE HD and no one has missed it.  It photographs beautifully, it is easy to custom blend on the fly, it works with every skin type/age I've come across so far, and it wears well.  I find the coverage is high medium.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 11, 2011)

how is Mat Velvet in comparison?

  	i've tried the HD (a bit too heavy for everyday, unhelpful for any trace of oil), F&B (undecided... and doesn't mix at all with my colour corrector!) and Liquid Lift (too dewy for humid climates)


----------



## m_3 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone. The coverage is nice. I would use it as an everyday foundation.


----------



## jennifa (Aug 13, 2011)

I have it in shade 128.  Photographs beautifully and leaves a very dewy finish, but doesn't last.  Be careful when you're wearing white clothes, it might rub off!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 13, 2011)

I love it.  I have 2 shades, being super pale.  110 and 115 and can use them any time of the year depending on how much coverage I want or the look I am aiming for. It blends well, has a soft but natural finish to it, and sets well.  I love that they made so many colours so close to each other too, as I have a hard time finding a foundation that doesn't look yellowish on me.  I have mostly dry to normal skin with a semi oily T-zone and oily forehead that I hide with bangs and blotting papers!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I love it, it makes my horrible skin look perfect. Only wish there was a better color match for NC10 skin, 110 and 115 are super pink!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 7, 2011)

Are 117 (yellow undertones) and 118 (beige) too dark for you?


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it and it comes out flawless in pictures


----------



## MySilentHeart (Nov 22, 2011)

Love my MUFE HD Foundation - I use #115 when I'm fair and #118 when I'm tan (I have a very hard time finding foundation colours when I'm fair, I am neutral with both yellow and pink undertones arrgh! 115 is PERFECT for me. MAC always looks too yellow or too pink).

  	I love the medium buildable coverage, the way it sinks into your skin invisibly and how fantastic it looks in pictures.
  	I do have pretty oily skin, so I put MAC Matte Gel underneath and then set it with whatever photo-finish setting powder I have on hand and it lasts fine.

  	The best bit? It doesn't make lines appear worse (it actually improves them by moisturising) and any breakouts you've had - especially if they're dry and healing, it moisturises them too and COVERS. Most foundations I've tried make flaky bits and spots look worse by going too cakey over the top. Not MUFE HD.

  	I do also like the bottle and pump (thank god for pumps!). Usually one to two will do my whole face, maybe 3 on a bad skin day. A few people have said how the plastic bottle appears cheap - I think it's a godsend - have you ever dropped a glass foundation bottle? Not pretty AND expensive. Plastic is much better. And the pump gives you a little at a time so not too much wastage happens.

  	Seriously HG.


----------



## afulton (Nov 22, 2011)

I love it.  Just finished my bottle, now have to go get another one.  It provides a beautiful flawless finish.


----------



## chromatrix (Nov 29, 2011)

When I first got mine I hated it. For some reason I just couldn't get it to look good. I tried it again & I must have learned some trick because I love it now. It's buildable but covers without looking as cakey as the MAC stuff I was using. 110 is a much better match for me than any MAC has been. Also it doesn't cause my face to burn when I put it over my SPF like other foundations I have tried. 

  	About lines, yes Iook at least 5 years younger in pictures where I have used the HD than any other foundation.


----------



## Fluffyloo (Dec 1, 2011)

I have shade #135. I'm a little underwhelmed by it. I think I was just expecting to be miraculous and it isn't. The coverage is medium. I'm thinking of trying a tad darker shade to see if that make a difference.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just like everyone else has said, it's a nice foundation, photographs great, has a dewy/satin finish, and has medium coverage that's buildable.  The line itself has a great choice of shades to choose from too.  Doesn't break me out, but I do find that this foundation transfers easily onto cloths.


----------



## coffee1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I absolutely love it - it's my favorite foundation that I've tried. I probably use it differently than most people, though. I spritz my stippling brush with water and then apply really, really sheerly to my whole face. Then I apply it full-strength to my chin, because that's the only area of my face that actually needs medium coverage. It blends so well, you can't tell that I have little to no foundation on my cheeks and foundation fully on my chin. Love it!


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

I think when I tried it out in the store it was fabulous and then when I got home I didnt see what was so great.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Feb 23, 2013)

I enjoyed the foundation (N177) and my BF likes it so lol i was happy about that. He normally doesn't say anything about my foundation but he loves it. It films great and I love that it is buildable. i am however looking for another setting powder for it. What are you guys using? I was thinking about the MUFE matte powder maybe?


----------



## alle685 (Jun 29, 2013)

I love it - it photographs awesome and I always get compliments on how healthy/flawless my skin looks when i wear it.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 22, 2014)

Definitely a buildable light to medium. 
  I never tried building it up to full, because I personally look very old and awkward and dislike thick obvious cakey foundations,. 
  I personally don't like the HD foundation. 
  I think its great for a starter, because they have such wide variety of colors and is easy to work with, but I dislike its adherence. 
  it never blends in to the skin and just sits on top. a bit separated. 
  it does look smooth in photos, but in real life, it doesn't look very natural and smooth. 
  it accentuates dry patches on dry skin and melts off oily skin... 

  I think someone has to have a good skin to begin with to be able to like this foundation. it definitely looks better in photos than in real life..


----------



## JenCali (Mar 18, 2015)

This is one foundation i actually used up. It wasnt the best since it oxidizes a bit and not too long lasting, but it had many good qualities; Med coverage Smooth out pores and dry patches Slight luminous finish Good color match Looks very natural


----------

